# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  "Still Inside" The Tony Rice Story

## Scotti Adams

http://www.tonyricestory.com/

Its been along time in coming but Im sure worth the wait

----------


## Fretbear

You're killing me; 
I thought it was out now. Hopefully, real soon.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Official release date will be during Merle Fest. The delays from what I understand was of Tonys doing..he wanted it to be perfect. Would one expect anything else?

This authorized biography of the legendary guitarist and vocalist, written by Tim Stafford and Caroline Wright, has suffered its share of birth pangs and has been delayed a number of times on the way to the delivery room. First projected for a 2007 release, it has now been finally and officially slated to hit on April 12, with a grand premier during Merlefest 2010

----------


## Michael Ramsey

In January of 09, Tony was presented what was then a revised manuscript by Tim Stafford, north of Asheville, NC.  

Aaron Ramsey was recording with Tony that day for Aaron's upcoming CD.  Tim asked Tony to read through and try to get it back to him by mid-to-late January.

That didn't happen.  There were more revisions. 

IMHO, if it were ME as the main focus of the book, I'd want it to be right as well.  I know some folks have been sort of disappointed with the delays in getting this book to publication, but I think it will be well worth the wait.

I know Tim is a very detailed person and he wants it right, as does Tony Rice.  We'll all enjoy and be amazed and enlightened by this book, I'm sure.

We (the buying public) are wanting access to it so badly.  Tim wants us to have it, as does Caroline Wright and Tony.  But, really, we ALL want it to be right.

Think about it from Tony and Tim's perspective.  They've been working on this book for about *10 years*.

----------


## AlanN

As exacting as Tony is with his art, it's clear he would want the same level of perfection with this book.

Mike, when is Aaron's recording due out?

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Hopefully by late spring.  Thanks for asking, Alan.  He is on the road to Greensboro, getting ready to fly to Seattle and Wintergrass for this weekend.

Wave at him if he passes through your neck of the woods.   :Wink:

----------


## Scotti Adams

Thanks for the update Mike.

----------


## jaco

I spoke with Tim this past summer at the MACC festival in Ohio. At that point they were looking for someone to do the forward. He said they had hoped for Allison but she couldn't do it. Didn't say why. According to Caroline's facebook page the galleys are off to the printers. Can't wait for this one.

----------


## Levinbravo

As HUGE a Tony Rice fan as I am, I'm a little dissapointed that the book will be one that had to be "approved" by it's subject. And as much as I admire and respect Mr. Stafford musically, I can't help but be a little uncomfortable reading a book written by a "fan/admirer" rather than a professional journalist/biographer. 

Don't get me wrong, I'll be among the first in line to buy the book, but I'll have questions as to whether or not it tells the "whole story".

You may pile-on now...I'm ready.

----------


## Coy Wylie

Levin, don't forget that besides being a skilled musician, Tim is a teacher and an academic and well-qualified to write the book.

----------


## swampy

I don't think Levin was as worried about the qualifications, as much as the objectivity of Mr. Stafford. I share his sentiments and I too will be one of the first in line to buy the book.

----------


## Levinbravo

I'm not in any way casting aspersions on Tim Stafford's qualifications or even his ability to be objective...I have no reason to doubt either.

I just know that if I had the opportunity to edit MY biography, the end result would be pretty thin after I nixed all the embarrassing stuff....very thin indeed.

Just sayin'

----------


## Tom F

Normally I would not want a bio "approved" by the author either, but just this once I want to read through rose colored glasses and continue to think TR infallable.  I just don't want to be disappointed in any way.  There are plenty of other famous people to read about and find I've been grossly misled for all the wrong reasons. 

Of course, to be a piece of pizza with a hidden microphone would be sort of cool (or a '35 Martin once in a while).

----------


## SternART

I did a written interview for this book, years ago..........I wonder if I made the final cut?
Those early DGQ days.....hangin' out with & recording that band was an incredible experience.
I consider those fellas among my best friends.  Made me become a mandolin player, couldn't help
it........I caught the fever, being around all that mando & string band creativity.  Grisman's music
was like a breath of fresh air, back in the late 70's......but who knew it would be the beginning of
a new acoustic scene......watching all their careers evolve has been a wonderful experience!

----------


## Scotti Adams

Art..bet you could write a book of your own based on your experiences with all you mentioned.

----------


## Tony Sz

Having Tony's approval, I look at it as an autobiography, with some help from Tim.

----------


## mandopete

Thanks for the heads-up Scotti!  I have been wondering what was going on with the book.  IMHO Tim Stafford is the perfect person to write such a book.  I hope they got some good photo's too!

----------


## Fretbear

I think that it is important and only fitting that a guitarist like Tim Stafford be involved, as the impact of Tony Rice upon their universe is a large part of his story, and one that would need to be explained from the inside out, especially to non-musicians.
Tony Rice has also never been one to indulge in his own legend-making, and anyone with ears immediately knows they are not only in the presence of greatness, but a unique and genuine living legend. I stood awestruck next to him in a honky-tonk once as he cursed an empty paper towel dispenser after he had just washed "those" hands, and while I considered offering him my shirt-tail as a towel, I could find no way to do so without seeming like a creepy fan-boy, so I just stood there and watched him walk out shaking the water off his hands.....

----------


## Fretbear

While we're waiting;

----------


## SternART

Pretty decent band there!!!  :Disbelief:

----------


## AlanN

Even the greats slow down...

Thanks for putting that up.

----------


## 300win

Yesterday morning got on youtube, watched Tony last year with his band plus Peter Rowan. Sad to see. I have never seen anyone in my life that looks like he does without lying in a caskett, but man........, what a great guitarist......... The world of acoustic music will be at lost, whenever he passes. Always been a fan of him and can recall seeing him and his brother Larry back when they were youngsters playing at a fiddler's convention here in N.C.

----------


## Fretbear

Want to hear mastery? Listen to J.D. Crowe "chucking" (chopping) his banjo at 1:49 during Dawg's solo....

----------


## re simmers

I look forward to the book.  I don't mind that Tony had to approve it.    He is the best guitarist, IMHO, that I have ever heard, and was one of the finest, most "sing with feeling" bluegrass singers of all time.   He also seems to be one of the best producers in the business.   I don't really want to know about any personal dirt that he doesn't want shared.   I would be interested in the road traveled, along with stories of playing with the world's best singers and pickers, and how Anthony Rice became the standard by which every bluegrass guitarist is measured.   How every song he sang became THE version of that song, IMHO.   Stuff like John Hardy, Cold on the Shoulder, Church Street Blues, Any Old Time, Freeborn Man, Blue Railroad Train, Freight Train Boogie w/Reno, and too many more to mention.

Bob

----------


## Fretbear

Growing into it;

----------


## AlanN

Yeah, that Rice period was his prime, in the 80's. He was a pickin, singin fool. Blue Railroad Train is a great example of how he approached a tune. The kick-off became an instant classic. I remember seeing him in 1981 at The Bottom Line. The crowd kept yelling "Sing, Tony". He wouldn't. Cold On The Shoulder, released in 1984, was a monster record, had it all - good songs, great playing/singing, Vassar Clements. 

'A tin cup at my feet, think I'll kick it down the street'

When you look back at his career, he has been doing it for 40+ years, more than a lifetime. God Bless Tony Rice.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Alan said "God Bless Tony Rice"

I'll second that.

----------


## mandopete

> Yeah, that Rice period was his prime, in the 80's. He was a pickin, singin fool. Blue Railroad Train is a great example of how he approached a tune. The kick-off became an instant classic.


Amen to that!  I picked up the new Josh Williams recording and he does a pretty nice version of that tune.  It has been stuck in my head for the past two weeks.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

Here's Rice with what is a big North Carolina contingent.  Aaron, Jason Moore, Terry Baucom, Clay Jones and even Tony Rice himself reside in NC.

----------


## AlanN

Terrific performance on this number, thanks for posting, Mike. Aaron's break is perfect.

----------


## Scotti Adams

> Terrific performance on this number, thanks for posting, Mike. Aaron's break is perfect.


Yea..and it even got a smile out of Tonys otherwise chiseled in stone grimace.

----------


## mandopete

> Yea..and it even got a smile out of Tonys otherwise chiseled in stone grimace.


That's worth the price of admission right there!

----------


## Fretbear

Kind of sounds like Aaron is playing "Rice-style" (Tony, that is) on mandolin...that would explain the smile.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

> Yea..and it even got a smile out of Tonys otherwise chiseled in stone grimace.


And coming from a Daddy perspective, when you see one of your heroes smiling about the mandolin break your kid just took, that's the killer part for me.  Tony has been, for me at least, such a legendary musical hero for decades now.  Aaron has ridden with him to Texas and back twice (on some of those Rice/Mountain Heart gigs) and so, I've gotten to be around him when it's on the periphery of the musical world.  

These muscal folks we talk about here and there, are still JUST people.  Getting to know that PEOPLE part of them and seeing how they react when folks just act "normal" around them is so satisfying, for me as an observer and to the artists that I have had the opportunity to observe.

Last May, the Rice/Mountain Heart show came here to my hometown of Morganton, NC.  When Tony showed up backstage, I sat and listened to him visit with Cindy & Terry Baucom.  He signed my older cousin's LP of Manzanita (which absolutely floored my cousin) and I listened as he warmed up "The Old Mule."  

He was playing everything, every style, from jazz to the Merle Travis blues-tinged stuff (out of open E key) and at some point he played the Scruggs-coming-down-the-neck finger picked lick (think Preaching, Praying, Singing on the Ground), at which point I turned my head really quickly, looking at his left hand on the fingerboard as he finished.

When he saw that the lick turned my head, he grinned like a possum eating mule guts.

To think about how much music he has played, for decades, in so many venues, around the world and then, to see that when he grabbed my attention with a short 3-5 second lick and then to see that his musical gesture pleased me, he grinned, which was evidence that he still ENJOYS making music that pleases a listener.  That was a moment I'll never forget.

My son, Aaron is a person who just happens to be gifted with some musical ability.  Tony Rice is an older version of that, a PERSON who has been gifted musically.

----------


## mandopete

> When he saw that the lick turned my head, he grinned like a possum eating mule guts.


Man, that's a visual I don't need!

 :Wink:

----------


## Michael Ramsey

In case you didn't sign up for the alert when the book is ready, IT'S NOW READY!

here's the leg length url to actually order the book that I received

http://campaign.constantcontact.com/...RM_H0zUwIWk%3D

Mine is ordered.  Be the first on YOUR BLOCK (but you may still be behind me)  :^)

----------


## Scotti Adams

Its available

----------


## mando_dan

And an autographed copy is available as well.  Get 'em while you can!

----------


## sgarrity

I ordered my autographed copy.  Just watch out for the default shipping option!

----------


## Perry

> I ordered my autographed copy.  Just watch out for the default shipping option!


Yes I caught that too; it defaults to overnight shipping. 

It's been so long a coming anyway. I ordered my autograph copy media mail; what's a couple of more weeks?   :Smile:

----------


## Bogle

Is there anyone besides me that believes that the book is NOT really "available now" as indicated on the Word of Mouth Press website? IMO, ALL of the shipping options are overpriced!

----------


## Rob Wallace

Just received an e-mail stating my order had shipped so I'm hoping we'll all be readin' it soon.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

> Is there anyone besides me that believes that the book is NOT really "available now" as indicated on the Word of Mouth Press website? IMO, ALL of the shipping options are overpriced!


My un-autographed copy arrived at my house yesterday.  For me, it's incredible stuff and I like the way it is put together.  There are several chapters, early home life, early musical days (BG Alliance, Crowe, etc.) Jazz, Album Band and Unit era (with Tony still singing) etc., etc.  Each one has Tony's thoughts (some very frank) and then those individuals who were included in these periods with their (sometimes) differing views of the same musical or personal situations.

I read from 6 PM last night until about 11:30 PM, dreamed about music all night and now, I'm a bit past halfway of the 300 pages.  I'll prolly finish it Sunday.  Tonight it's practicing for a show with my kids tomorrow, tomorrow the coffeehouse show and then riding down with Aaron for the Mt Heart gig in Walhalla, SC, tomorrow night and then returning home (prolly about 3 AM).

I love to read the personal (sometimes tragic) circumstances that are contributing factors in the lives of our musical heroes.  This information is not always pretty, but it helps me to understand and maybe view their recorded efforts in a new light.

Your mileage may vary.

----------


## Scott Rucker

Mine arrived Saturday.  I had it finished by Sunday afternoon.  I thought that Tony and the two other authors were candid about many controversial aspects of Tony's professional life.  I read many more details of his his personal and family life that I would want released about my own.  I thought it was a pretty good book.  The detailed discography was nice as well.  I thought the publisher could have done more with the photos.  There were plenty of killer photos but they were small and printed on the the same paper stock as the rest of the book.  A section of glossy pics would have made good sense to me.  I also realize that to have done that would have run up project costs.

Yes, SternArt, you made the cut.

----------


## Michael Ramsey

I finally finished up my copy last night.  A zipline trip on Sunday and a full day of work on Monday prevented reading on those days.

In my opinion, I'll agree with ToneDeaf that I thought it was very frank about some potentially "sticky" or very perosnal situations, both from Tony's and the other contributors perspectives.  I like the beginning of the book where it stated that this way of presenting the stories would allow for contradicting views.  That's true, but we all could probably relate to a time in our own lives where we see things "one way" and those round about us may view it "their way."

I know I'll re-read it over and over again, digesting, dissecting and divulging this great information.

----------


## Coy Wylie

I got mine on Saturday and it made for a great rainy weekend read. I finished Sunday evening. What I enjoyed most was Tony's comments concerning how some of his recordings came to be (ie. why there was no banjo on Manzanita, etc...). He is certainly a complex and fascinating person.

----------


## SHORTY

Got an autographed copy last week.

----------


## mandopete

Autographed by Tim Stafford or Tony Rice (or both)?

----------


## loess

I can't afford to buy this book at the moment, but I want to put in a request at my local library for them to purchase it. Would any of you folks who have the book mind posting the ISBN number? I can't find that info anywhere on the web (wondering if maybe it doesn't have an ISBN number since it's a small indy publishing company).

----------


## banjoboy

The ISBN # is 978-0-578-15113-0.....The signed copies are signed by Tony.

----------


## Fretbear

Just finished it, and except for the rather poor-quality B&W photos, it is excellent. I was especially struck by Tony's take on Monroe's singing. He feels that like himself, Monroe kind of blew his voice out by the late 1950's, after singing so strongly and sweetly for so many years. I always had a problem around that, but couldn't figure out what it was. I loved the Monroe Brothers, and some of the early gospel quartets are to die for, but a lot of Monroe's later lead singing is just plain bad (IMHO), and Tony verified something I had never previously been able to put my finger on.

----------


## f5loar

To the Rice fan it is a must have.  I thought it left out his full musical journey or at least the parts I knew first hand about.
It did seem to dance around sticky subjects and it seemed to not deal with the many "vices" Mr Tony has had over the years.
You expect the juicy details in this type autobiographical book.  It's a great book about a great legend in bluegrass/acoustic music.

----------


## Fretbear

I‘ve been listening to Jimmy Martin’s “Sunny Side of the Mountain” on vinyl recently, with Vernon Derrick on mandolin. I have been reassessing Jimmy’s self-claimed description of himself as the “King of Bluegrass” in the light of Tony’s autobiography, and his emulation of Jimmy's rhythm playing. When J.D. hired him for The New South, his reply to J.D.'s question about who his favorite guitar players were was: "Jimmy and Lester."  Jimmy was a huge fan of Lester Flatt, having described Lester’s work with Scruggs, Monroe, Watts and Wise as “perfect.” When you hear Jimmy’s G run, and particularly his G string note, it is true that you will only hear one other person “drop the bomb” like that, and it is Anthony Rice. It has an explosive, definitive edge to it that even Lester Flatt did not put in there, at least not all the time, and Lester’s style was different, as he did not use a flat-pick. Jimmy’s lead singing is also as good as has ever been done, whether with Monroe or on his old Sunny Mountain Boys records. The drive that he put into everything is an amazing thing to listen to and absorb, and is a hugely important part of post original-era bluegrass music. Jimmy’s seminal playing with J.D. Crowe, and his tutoring and subsequent hiring of a very young Doyle Lawson also go a long way to establishing his vital importance to the genre, even if his own attitude and behaviors did little to help his own cause, particularly his inability to gain invitation to the Opry, which dogged him his whole life.

----------


## poymando

> I‘ve been listening to Jimmy Martin’s “Sunny Side of the Mountain” on vinyl recently, with Vernon Derrick on mandolin. I have been reassessing Jimmy’s self-claimed description of himself as the “King of Bluegrass” in the light of Tony’s autobiography, and his emulation of Jimmy's rhythm playing. When J.D. hired him for The New South, his reply to J.D.'s question about who his favorite guitar players were was: "Jimmy and Lester."  Jimmy was a huge fan of Lester Flatt, having described Lester’s work with Scruggs, Monroe, Watts and Wise as “perfect.” When you hear Jimmy’s G run, and particularly his G string note, it is true that you will only hear one other person “drop the bomb” like that, and it is Anthony Rice. It has an explosive, definitive edge to it that even Lester Flatt did not put in there, at least not all the time, and Lester’s style was different, as he did not use a flat-pick. Jimmy’s lead singing is also as good as has ever been done, whether with Monroe or on his old Sunny Mountain Boys records. The drive that he put into everything is an amazing thing to listen to and absorb, and is a hugely important part of post original-era bluegrass music. Jimmy’s seminal playing with J.D. Crowe, and his tutoring and subsequent hiring of a very young Doyle Lawson also go a long way to establishing his vital importance to the genre, even if his own attitude and behaviors did little to help his own cause, particularly his inability to gain invitation to the Opry, which dogged him his whole life.


agreed.

----------


## MandoNicity

+1

jr

----------


## re simmers

I haven't read it.  I haven't read all the replies either.     
I'm not interested in the details of Tony's vices/demons, whatever.  I'll wait for The Enquirer.   

I am very interested in how he became Tony Rice, the guitar genius, arrangement and producer genius, and THE former modern voice of traditional bluegrass.   

Does the book match that?

Bob

----------


## AlanN

> I am very interested in how he became Tony Rice,


Same here.

He took a little from what came before him, added a whole lot, and left a new flavor bag which has been added to the soup. The creative juices inside the man's being are what interest me.

----------


## SternART

I just got the Complete Tone Poems I from acousticoasis.com   THREE CD's!!!
T. Rice and David Grisman, one on one, incredible duets, with all the banter included.  Like you're a fly on the wall in the studio with them. You can really hear the studio genius of these guys, as they work up these tunes.........hearing the dialog between takes really gives a flavor of how they make creative decisions on the fly ......VERY informative & such great pickin' the out takes are just as good, or better than what ended up on the CD. They just make up different variations each time through, evolve the backup, create the arrangements... You can follow their creative process, I found it fascinating listening.

----------


## MandoNicity

Now you've got me wanting to get this Art!  

JR

----------


## Bigtuna

I'm just about done with the book and it's been great. After reading the various chapters, I think I've gone back and listened to everyone of Tony's albums that I have and all the stuff he did with Grisman and I can't stop listening. Just to know what went into these albums and all the things he was dealing with at the time of those projects, I must say it's has been enlightening and inspiring. One day I hope that a book of his photography get released, I'm sure it will be as stellar as his guitar playing.

----------


## SternART

I just wrote a more thorough review of the Complete Tone Poems:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ATE-Tone-Poems!!!

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Set out to buy this book from the publisher's site this morning. Changed my mind. 

Sorry guys, but 15.00 for shipping a pair of these is a straight-up mugging unless it's the size of the Mexico City phone book.

----------


## Ted Lehmann

I've posted my review of this book here: 

http://tedlehmann.blogspot.com/2010/...tory-book.html

Ted

----------


## Gina Willis

Late to the party here, but I just got my copy via interlibrary loan (it traveled all the way to me in California from a library in little ol' Boone, N.C.!) and I'm about halfway through it.

Some thoughts...

1. Amazing work by the writers in researching and telling the definitive story of the incredible Mr. T. 
I like the blend of you-are-there reporting as we follow Tony around in his life, backstage and onstage in the present day (well, present day some 12 years ago), the third-party recollections of various highlights in his career (each adding a little something to the story), and the parts where Tony tells the story himself, expletives included.

2. Tony mentions having a recording of a long-ago kitchen session where he, Clarence White, J.D. Crowe, and others had a great jam, just shortly before Clarence died. I wonder if that recording ever saw the light of day? It would be something to hear, if the sound quality was decent.

3. I was interested to read Tony's admission that while he played the guitar from an early age, he really didn't get serious about it and develop his style until his late teens. That means the time from then until his peak years with The New South, etc., would have been only about a decade. So it's a testament to his gift that it took him only that long to become the musician we revere today. And it's also an encouragement to us mere-mortal pickers that we, too, might really accomplish something with enough practice and dedication even if someone didn't put a mandolin in our hands at age 4.

----------


## William Smith

I believe there is a neat you tube audio recording of Clarence, Tony and Larry Rice on mandolin? I don't think there is banjo though?

----------


## MandoManCaleb

I thoroughly enjoyed the book. I always knew Tony had some issues and always seemed like a "loner" for lack of a better term. It was really interesting to me to read his reaction to his colleagues stories and statements about him in the book.

----------


## Gina Willis

He appears to have authorized and liked the book.

Which is impressive, considering not many celebrities would let such an unvarnished, warts-'n-all story be told in an authorized bio, much less participate in it and even tell some of the darker parts themself. 

The portrait that emerges is of a supremely gifted music legend who's also a man with the same kinds of flaws offstage as anyone else.

----------


## JAK

How is Tony doing these days, performing and health wise?

----------


## William Smith

I don't know how he's doing, I wish! And wish the best for the big T! I have some great fest memories of him, and at Grey Fox, even the one where me and a friend was drinking with his brother Larry and well Tony walked off the stage cause Larry was a bit lit! Kept dropping his pick! That was the Rice, Rice, Hillman and Pederson group, maybe 02? Anyone go to that one as witness? Hillman and Herb finished alone but strong but T was @%#%#%-HOT. Tony was and always will be one of the greatest guitar slingers and singers ever, no one can come close IMHO! A lot of copycats but not the real deal. Someone that took the guitar and took it further than anyone. An innovator like Don Reno, Doc, Clarence.....Just my thoughts anyway

----------


## UsuallyPickin

OK people ….. I just looked into purchasing a copy of this book and it lists on Amazon for 100.00$ =/- ….. If there is someone willing to lend me a copy I will be more than happy to pay the postage and  return and an equal "type" favor for a chance to read it without taking out a bank loan. R/ 

PS> I don't think this transgresses The Café posting guidelines however if it somehow does please remove it post haste. Thanks R/

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Your best bet would be placing a Classified ad here saying you're looking for a used copy. Likely someone has one they'd part with. Those inflated prices on amazon, I wouldn't put a lot of stock in them.

----------


## manjitsu

> OK people .. I just looked into purchasing a copy of this book and it lists on Amazon for 100.00$ =/- .. If there is someone willing to lend me a copy I will be more than happy to pay the postage and  return and an equal "type" favor for a chance to read it without taking out a bank loan. R/ 
> 
> PS> I don't think this transgresses The Café posting guidelines however if it somehow does please remove it post haste. Thanks R/



Not sure, but it looks like it may still be available new at the publisher's site (https://www.wordofmouthpress.us/) or also at http://www.tonyricestory.com/.

Chris

----------

Timbofood

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Thanks manjitsu …. I didn't see / find that link when I originally searched. R/

----------


## tree

Hah, I recently reread this book and it was every bit as good the second time.  I tend to reread books I like . . . seems like I get more out of them each time.

----------


## Nathan Kellstadt

> Not sure, but it looks like it may still be available new at the publisher's site (https://www.wordofmouthpress.us/) or also at http://www.tonyricestory.com/.
> 
> Chris


I was going to suggest the same thing, but also wondered about availability, so I emailed the publisher. They just confirmed that they still have non-autographed copies.

----------


## tmsweeney

Chose this for Summer reading, only half way through and now much of what I accepted as online gospel bluegrass fact is reduced to "popular opinion", thankfully to my mind. 
I really like the sections in Tony's own voice, he is 16 years older then me but we seem to come from the same time period. 
I knew I loved his music the first time I heard him, "California Autumn" what a great great album, he was also on "The David Grisman Rounder Album" from the same record shelf. At the time we did not realize the Bill Keith Album was the first time he met Grisman.
He is much like I believed him to be from his appearance and music.
The sections where others like his Mom or Brothers or Uncles or other Bluegrass Greats that have played with him, feel more like a Ken Burn's documentary. 
BTW when is Ken doing the Tony Rice story documentary ?

----------

